# cast netting shrimp



## cut'm and gut'm (Mar 24, 2010)

have heard alot of people talking about cast netting shrimp any one know anything about it


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 24, 2010)

I know in SC it is a big thing and in Florida on the St. Johns River from basically Lake George to Jacksonville. 

Have never done it. We always went out to Oak Hill or the Titusville area in East Central Florida and just dipped them with nets.

We would bring a rod or two and put a fresh caught shrimp just right under the lights and catch some pretty good size trout.


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Mar 24, 2010)

do they flicker the top of the water like pogies?


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 25, 2010)

Used to do in Sapelo Sound and various assundry places in S Carolina and Florida.  In Georgia, you can now tape the nets again and go after the big deep shrimp in the sound.  In the other states, they bait and go after smaller shrimp.

When they outlawed taping nets, I quit going and just have not started back since they changed the law.  My kids used to love it.  Now they are all grown up.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOUkj2h2LjI


----------



## wharfrat (Mar 26, 2010)

ga. has very good shrimping year round. this winter was tough on them but they are already starting to show. they are almost always on or near the bottom anywhere from 1 ft to very deep as you get out in the ocean. for castnetting, it's pretty tough to get them in more than 30 ft. hard to predict exactly a pattern for location, but some spots produce year after year. a good depth finder can help find them in the 10-25ft range for castnetting. web your net.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 26, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what does web or tape your nets mean. Have never heard of that term. I might have seen it but did not realize what it was.


----------



## MissionMagnet (Mar 26, 2010)

Ive had really good success down by Fleming island in Jax, just take and get some rock salt and "shrimp bait" distribute on both sides of boat and allow to sit for a while and then just start throwing the net in different areas around the boat. You can hit your limit real quick like this, we used to make it a Friday night affair for me and the family after we all got off work, then go back to the house and pop heads and cook some/ freeze the rest.


----------



## wharfrat (Mar 26, 2010)

webbing is just a strip of duck tape run around the circumference of the net about 6-8 in above the lead line. press a matching strip on the other side pressing the 2 sticky sides together. some people sew in lawn chair webbing the same way. keeps your net open when your throwing in 10 ft or more.


----------



## Ga Waters (Mar 28, 2010)

Cast netting for food shrimp in Georgia is one of my favorite things to do on the water but wait till mid August or September to make it worth the effort.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 28, 2010)

i've noticed what ga waters said. a lot more/larger shrimp end up in my net in late summer/early fall.
what does the rock salt do??? never heard that and it sounds interesting!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Mar 28, 2010)

sea trout said:


> i've noticed what ga waters said. a lot more/larger shrimp end up in my net in late summer/early fall.
> what does the rock salt do??? never heard that and it sounds interesting!!



I'm wondering the same thing and I've been shrimping for 25 years...the fish meal part I know...canned dog food or cat food, sardines, all those I know too...nothing gets my blood pumping like hearing a bunch of 25-30ct shrimp flipping in the net in the dark....


----------



## Mweathers (Apr 3, 2010)

Canned dog food or cat food, sardines....hehe, must be shrimping in S. Carolina Troy.

Mike


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 3, 2010)

Mweathers said:


> Canned dog food or cat food, sardines....hehe, must be shrimping in S. Carolina Troy.
> 
> Mike



all I can say is don't believe the hype


----------



## MissionMagnet (Apr 4, 2010)

Can't really describe the rock salt, someone told me that so we tried it a few different times, and it always worked. I ain't one to question the method, ESP when the result is a mess of fresh shrimp, and the 16/ 20 count size show up later as mentioned above.


----------

